# 3DS scene releases?



## Gh0sti (Jun 20, 2011)

idk if this has been talked about but are you guys going to soon be putting up 3DS scene releases like gba/ds/wii at the bottom of the site?? just wondering like to see whats being dumped


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 20, 2011)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> idk if this has been talked about but are you guys going to soon be putting up 3DS scene releases like gba/ds/wii at the bottom of the site?? just wondering like to see whats being dumped



Nothing has been dumped yet.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 20, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol actually 3 3DS games have been dumped onto the scene 
and some others off the scene

Scene Releases:
Tom_Clancys_Ghost_Recon_Shadow_Wars_EUR_3DS-LGC
Super_Monkey_Ball_3D_EUR_3DS-LGC
Lego_StarWars_III_EUR_3DS-LGC


----------



## Ikki (Jun 20, 2011)

I think while there's no way to play the dumps there's little to no point in adding them to the release list.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 20, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I think while there's no way to play the dumps there's little to no point in adding them to the release list.


This.

Until we can actually play them on our 3ds's, there not much point to put them in yet.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 20, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea but its still nice to have a list

and it stops threads

ANY NEW 3DS DUMPS?!?!?


----------



## paul1991returns (Jun 20, 2011)

One mod said, a few weeks ago, that "GBATemp is not a piracy site."

We all know this is shit. 
This bull-shittyness of this statement is exemplified by the fact that GBATemp admins are not adding 3DS games to the list.

If GBATemp is not a piracy site, why are you refusing to add legitimately dumped ROMs to the list?


----------



## Chanser (Jun 20, 2011)

I would add them but we don't have a dedicated 3DS release list, unless you want us to add it as part of the DS release list.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 20, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because we don't have a list yet. GBAtemp "use" to be a piracy site, but is isn't now, you see any roms here? Nope, just scene release details, you have to find the roms on your own.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> I would add them but we don't have a dedicated 3DS release list, unless you want us to add it as part of the DS release list.


Please don't do that, just wait until there's a dedicated 3DS list.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 20, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no. Do *not* do that. You will then have 100's of noobs making threads, asking, and exclaiming: "i can play dis gaem on mah ds, right? its in the ds section though!"


----------



## Nujui (Jun 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was just a suggestion, and besides, I think people would actually would be smart enough to actually tell the difference.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 20, 2011)

you might as well make a new list at the bottom but put in exclamations cannot be played no official flash cart built to handle these games idk prob see some more dumps soon


----------



## amptor (Jun 20, 2011)

There is only one group claiming that these are legit and as far as customary gbatemp goes, they typically do not like to make release lists for nonworking titles.  The only site I know if that lists them so far is lubridia.  It seems kinda sketchy to me that if a group is able to dump games that only these three were chosen and no more work has been done since.  I'm not saying that these are fake, but it does leave room for quite a bit of skepticism.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 20, 2011)

amptor said:
			
		

> There is only one group claiming that these are legit and as far as customary gbatemp goes, they typically do not like to make release lists for nonworking titles.  The only site I know if that lists them so far is lubridia.  It seems kinda sketchy to me that if a group is able to dump games that only these three were chosen and no more work has been done since.  I'm not saying that these are fake, but it does leave room for quite a bit of skepticism.


That's what I was thinking, I would at least wait till there was more proof that it was working, and more games were dumped, then I could see the need for a list.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 20, 2011)

i guess thats true we dont have proof they work


----------

